
Ask HN: What's the best email service? - tenpoundhammer
I&#x27;m ready to leave gmail even though I&#x27;ve had the same address for the last 12 years. What&#x27;s the next best option, Can I Import my contacts and indexed emails? Privacy is a plus.
======
mchan
I use both Runbox and Fastmail. Of the two, I use Runbox more, because I use
it to consolidate mail from different accounts, and I have been using it for
over 10 years.

However, if I were to start over now, I would probably prefer Fastmail. The
interface is more responsive, and they seem to be more actively developing the
product.

Personally not sure about importing contacts, because I haven't tried it, but
in terms of privacy, Runbox is hosted in Norway, and I believe Fastmail is
based in Australia. Not sure what the exact implications are, but I think
Norway may have stronger privacy protections.

------
IntronExon
Tutanota is, last I checked, good for privacy. I’d also recommend Fastmail if
you’re willing to pay a very little bit, and Protonmail.

